# شرح جديد للبريمافيرا 6 فيديو حمل الآن متجدد



## magnum1272003 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الأعزاء المهندسين:
أضع بين يديكم الآن شرح للبريمافيرا الإصدار السادس 
ولكن لي قبل ذلك عدة نقاط أتحدث معكم عنها:

1- الشرح لا يزال جديدا وغيرا مكتمل بل هو في البداية فقط.
2- الشرح على هذا النسق متجدد يوما بعد يوم.
3- اكتمال الشرح يكون بناءا على تقديركم الشخصي لهذه العينة الكبيرة.
4- الشرح وافٍ للبرنامج بكافة التفاصيل من الألف إلى الياء.
5- الشرح ما هو إلا تسجيل لتدريب الشارح على العمل على البرنامج.
6- بسبب النقطة السابقة تكون بعض الأخطاء في الشرح ولكن سرعان ما يتداركها الشارح.

الآن مع الروابط:
وهي عبارة عن ثلاثة مقاطع فيديو كبيرة الحجم نسبيا.

http://www.4shared.com/file/155878748/2d79b8b1/01_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/155932762/aefba62c/02_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/156002919/2db1f5ec/03_online.html

في النهاية أشكر لكم الإستماع والمتابعة وأنتظر الرد بعد التحميل طبعا
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## aqsana (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا وارجو الاتبخل علينا بالمزيد


----------



## م الفا (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا تم التحميل وجارى الاستماع الى الشرح
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedafatah (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود00000


----------



## magnum1272003 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

روابط جديدة

http://www.mediafire.com/?ozmxzgijx2g
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzmwnzzfjy1
http://www.mediafire.com/?itwu0tq5znt


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

العفو شو هذي الروابط الجديدة هل هي تكملة للفيدوات السابقة لو مكررة 
الف شكر مقدما وجزاك الله خيراووفقك


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الروابط الجديدة


----------



## magnum1272003 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله أكثر من 150 تحميل ولا تعليق واحد على الشرح!!!


----------



## mido345 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم بالنسبة للشرح و الشرح ممتاز ولكن انا مثلا لي اسلوبي في الشرح فانا مثلا افضل ان يتم عمل مشروع بالكامل على البرنامج مع التفصيل وهذا اعتقد انه افضل طريقة لايصال المعلومة وكل واحد له طريقة 

اتمنى ان يكون الاخوة مجموعه من الاسئلة وياريت نبدا مع بعض واحدة واحدة الا ان يستفيد الكل

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم على الخير دوما


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب 
مهما قلنا فلن نوفيك حقك من الشكر 
ولكن ندعو الله ان يجزيك عنا خيرا على هذا الشرح الرائع 
ونامل ان تكمل الموضوع حتى النهاية مع الامثلة , بارك الله لك فى علمك ونفعك به ونفع بك وجعل 
كل ذلك فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رائع جدا*



mido345 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم بالنسبة للشرح و الشرح ممتاز ولكن انا مثلا لي اسلوبي في الشرح فانا مثلا افضل ان يتم عمل مشروع بالكامل على البرنامج مع التفصيل وهذا اعتقد انه افضل طريقة لايصال المعلومة وكل واحد له طريقة
> 
> اتمنى ان يكون الاخوة مجموعه من الاسئلة وياريت نبدا مع بعض واحدة واحدة الا ان يستفيد الكل
> 
> وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم على الخير دوما



هذه بلا شك فكرة رائعة 
نامل التفعيل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saryadel (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي المجهود الجميل


----------



## eng_houssam (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم وجعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمزهههههه (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

كيف يمكن معرفه الاجابات الصحيحه


----------



## dobelhadj (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اين باقى نامل ان تكمل الموضوع حتى النهاية مع الامثلة شكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (27 مارس 2010)

جزي الله ماجنم خير الجزاء


----------



## محمودباشا (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (4 أبريل 2010)

Thax alot


----------



## جديد مدني (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## widou (28 مايو 2011)

hello 

please can review those link 


http://www.mediafire.com/?ozmxzgijx2g
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzmwnzzfjy1
http://www.mediafire.com/?itwu0tq5znt

regards


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 مايو 2011)

widou قال:


> hello
> 
> please can review those link
> 
> ...



Invalid or Deleted File.
هذه الرساله تظهر برجاء مراجعة الروابط


----------



## اوبي123 (28 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 

ولكن اتمنى اضافة مثال شامل كتطبيق عملي للبرنامج ويا حبذا لو كان مشروعا كبيرا​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس أحمد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وأثابك حسن الثواب 


ملفات الفورشيرد شغاله 

لكن ملفات الميدفير للأسف غير شغاله 


وإذا في بقية يــــا ريت تحمليها : ) 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (16 يونيو 2011)

*جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## The Expert (23 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود المميز وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## magnum1272003 (24 يوليو 2011)

الرجاء من جميع الإخوة الزملاء التوجه إلى هذا الموضوع في المنتدى فهو يعد بديلا عن هذا وهو من عملي أيضا وجزاكم الله كل الخير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t253263.html


----------

